# Favourite city to live in?



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

The genie again has granted you three wishes: This time to pick which three cities (or areas) that you would desire to live in, each with a home of your choice.
So where would they be?

Here are my choices:

1--London: I adore this city. I've been fortunate to have spent a LOT of time in this beautiful city and almost know the streets better than my home in Vancouver! The concerts,music scene and sheer flavour of London make me want to go back again and again.

2--Budapest: The architecture and exotic feel of this city are an attraction for me. I would want a house in Buda up on top of Gellert Hill. This city reminds me of Portland in some ways with the many bridges over the Danube. Portland has a similar structure with it's Willamette River. And the markets!!

3--Montana: There are many places in Montana I would love to live. I grew up partially in Bozeman/Belgrade and adore the wild and fishing/hunting that goes along with it. I had the "A River runs through it" type of childhood there and fished the same rivers as a boy that the movie shows. A ranch with 50 acres and woodland,meadows,trout streams and mountains.

Jim


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

San Diego. Where I grew up and now live. It's "America's Finest City." I don't need to wish to live here, I already do. But if I did not, I would still wish it.

Paris. J'aime la culture et les croissants.

Anchorage. Cold, remote and wild. Like me.


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

Tapkaara said:


> San Diego. Where I grew up and now live. It's "America's Finest City." I don't need to wish to live here, I already do. But if I did not, I would still wish it.
> 
> Paris. J'aime la culture et les croissants.
> 
> Anchorage. Cold, remote and wild. Like me.


Paris would have been #4 on my list. Beautiful city.

Jim


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I have never been abroad, however I would probably love *Glasgow*. Or better yet a rustic or woodland area near enough to a large UK city to soak in cultural events, but close to ancient standing stones somewhere to feed my mystic side.

In the states I very much enjoyed *Tempe*, Arizona. Warm enough for me without the horrible humidity of Nashville -- and also close to ancient Native American ruins to keep that muse alive.

*New York* is a very exciting city. I love how you can get from one end to the other in maybe ten minutes. You'd be lucky to get from one end of Nashville to the other in an hour. I also love that there is so much going on in New York, every moment. But I am really too reclusive to be around that many people for long.

Probably I will live out my days in *Nashville*, possibly the Vanderbilt area. I disdain the artificial country music culture, but there are trees and stones here I have known all of my life.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2009)

I gave up on City life 40 years ago, I am a born again country boy and loving it. London would have to be first choice if I was forced to choose, but what an expensive place to live [if you call that living]


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

If I had the money, which I really don't, these are the three cities I'd like to visit and live in:

*New York* - such a great cultural centre, great concerts (eg. Carnegie Hall), great museums (eg. Guggenheim, Metropolitain), and great monuments (eg. Brooklyn Bridge, Empire State, Statue of Liberty, Flatiron building, Central Park...the list can go on...)

*Budapest* - I come from Hungary (live in Australia since I was a child). A great city, not necessarily for the cultural life or monuments, which are great but not the greatest in Europe, but because I know the language.

& I really don't mind the place I live now:

*Sydney* - If I had more money I would go to see the superb Sydney Symphony Orchestra, maybe even the Australian Opera or Ballet at the famous Sydney Opera House. But I am going later in the year to see the Australian Chamber Orchestra there, saving up for it!

Other cities I like are *Melbourne* (where I have been, but only briefly) and *Buenos Aires*. I agree *London* and *Paris* are also good options...


----------



## Artemis (Dec 8, 2007)

Sorry if I may appear to be a spoiler but I wouldn't want to live in any city, including my "home city" of London. There are many overseas cities I have visited (and re-visited several times) which were fine for a short stay but I wouldn't want to live in any of them. Regards overseas travel I have slightly itchy feet and usually after a few days I have seen enough of any place and am happy to move on. 

The two cities I have visited only once and wish I had arranged more time in were Vienna and Kyoto. You need at least a few days in Vienna just to get round to see the famous composer landmarks let alone all the other attractions. As for Kyoto, it is a wonderful place for temples and gardens and a really enjoyable place to look around.

I'm quite happy living in the semi-rural part of the South East of England. If I could have a "wish" I might upgrade to country mansion standard but I wouldn't want to move far from where I am now. I love England too much to want to leave: pretty villages, green fields, interesting historical places to visit, nice coastline, good shopping, easy access to London, familiar language spoken in the way I most like to hear it, the general way of life. Some of the latest trends (excessive immigration) are a bit worrying but I still reckon that this part of England is a great place to live.


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

Is this really in the 'Classical Music Discussion' Forum?
1. Prague, 2. Verona, 3. Barcelona


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

I don't really like living in cities but if I had to choose:

1. Prague (which happens to be where I live) 
2. Edinburgh
3. Auckland


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

How about London (or some smallish town thereabouts???), Lahti (or some smallish town thereabouts...), and Tokyo (God, I'm predictable!!!).

Point is... I don't like cities. I like smallish towns around large cities. I'm looking at colleges and such right now, and all the colleges I'm interested in are located in Ohio; mostly for their _proximity_ to Cincinnati or Cleveland, not because they are in said cities. Though Cincinnati and Cleveland have their conservatory/college attractions...


----------



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

San Francisco bay


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Bach's favorite place to live is on top of his high horse.


----------



## Lisztfreak (Jan 4, 2007)

I'd live exactly where I do live, but if I had to go to live in a foreign country, I'd pick England, France or Czech Republic. So for me it's Ludlow, Nice or Prague.


----------



## JoeGreen (Nov 17, 2008)

Tapkaara said:


> San Diego. Where I grew up and now live. It's "America's Finest City." I don't need to wish to live here, I already do. But if I did not, I would still wish it.


Agreed, I could never permanetly leave *San Diego*. Home is Home, and I would never trade it up no matter what.

But outside of it...

*Mexico City, Mexico* Haunting and daunting it is the Cosmopolitan Megalopolis of the 21st Century. It is a living entity in its own right. So much rich culture and passion are concentrated into one place it is almost enough to drive one mad.

*Paris, France* I'm an admitted francophile , so would only be the more natural choice.

*Varanasi, India* City of Life and Death.

_"Varanasi is older than history, older than tradition, older than even legend, and looks twice as old as all of them put together..."

-Mark Twain _


----------



## Margaret (Mar 16, 2009)

When I read the title of the thread I thought to myself if I had to live permanently in any large city I think I'd end up killing myself. It would get me so depressed, death would seem preferable. I watch TV shows filmed in New York City and think, "As much as I'd _love_ to visit there and see those museums and the library and see an opera at the Met, I could *not* live there. I'd end up throwing myself out of my crackerbox apartment window."

The genie comes to me and I only need one wish:

I dream of a log and field stone cabin with a wide front porch overlooking a jewel of a lake up in the high mountains.

LOL -- I can even show you the cabin (at least what I'd base mine on) and the lake:









The genie gives me that and I'd be satisfied to live there the rest of my days, spending those days hiking and boating and riding (horses) and snowshoeing. Then coming back to that cabin and warming myself by the fireplace while classical music played and just enjoying the view.

The place I'm living now, which has about 300,000 people in the entire county is really the most populated place I want to live. From here I'd want to go down in population density, not up.

Doesn't mean I don't enjoy visiting cities. Los Angeles is one of my favorites. It's got the urban and the "rural" because I can see the museums and the sites one day and go hiking in the mountains the next day all from the state park where I camp. I'd dearly wish to go to Washington, D.C. and can only dream of spending three months in London. But I wouldn't want to live in any of them.


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm definitely among the 'no please, don't make me live in a city' brigade. A quiet village in a rural setting _within reasonable reach_ of a city or two - now that's a different matter - provided the cities can provide me with paintings to see and operas to go to. If my fairy godmother offered me holiday residences chosen in any three cities in Britain, I'd go for London, Edinburgh, and Bath. If I could swap London for Paris, then I probably would.


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

1. Puerto Iguazu, Argentina. My dream heaven is to have a large bay window with a 270 degree panorama of Iguazu falls pouring down from all sides.

2. Dubai, United Arab Emirates. The fastest-rising and richest city in the world. I would make a private copy of the Abu Dhabi hotel and buy a jet ski. Plus, the beaches are beautiful and relaxing.

3. Sacramento, California. If there is a city in California, I would have to say that the capitol is the finest. Old Town never stops fascinating me with its food. The beautiful American river nearby is ideal for boating and white-water rafting.


----------



## Margaret (Mar 16, 2009)

airad2 said:


> 2. Dubai, United Arab Emirates. The fastest-rising and richest city in the world. I would make a private copy of the Abu Dhabi hotel and buy a jet ski. Plus, the beaches are beautiful and relaxing.


Just pray you don't get raped. (As if just being raped weren't horrible by itself.) I saw a news story last year how a French teenage boy got raped at, I believe, knife point, and they were going to throw the rape victim in jail for homosexuality because of it. The boy had to leave the country to avoid jail.

And I'm guessing that if you're an unmarried woman who's not a virgin and you get raped, they'd probably jail you for that. Even if you were a virgin -- remember that case in Saudi Arabia where they sentenced the two victims of a gang rape to being whipped? There was such a worldwide stir over the female who was raped she was spared the lashes. But I think they still lashed the male rape victim.

Dubai may be rich, but the legal system is still based on Islamic law same as Saudi Arabia.

As a woman I wouldn't set foot in either country.


----------



## confuoco (Feb 8, 2008)

1. Barcelona
2. Amsterdam
3. Edinburgh


----------



## Edmond-Dantes (Mar 20, 2009)

Ah, here we go.

1- Paris
2-Tokyo
3-Seattle


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

1. Dublin
2. San Francisco
3. Tokyo


----------



## Edmond-Dantes (Mar 20, 2009)

World Violist said:


> How about London (or some smallish town thereabouts???), Lahti (or some smallish town thereabouts...), and Tokyo (God, I'm predictable!!!).
> 
> Point is... I don't like cities. I like smallish towns around large cities. I'm looking at colleges and such right now, and all the colleges I'm interested in are located in Ohio; mostly for their _proximity_ to Cincinnati or Cleveland, not because they are in said cities. Though Cincinnati and Cleveland have their conservatory/college attractions...


I find it interesting that you and I have such similar tastes.  We both have the same favorite variations, and we both want to live in tokyo and paris. (though, a lot of people like paris. ^_^;; )


----------



## sheetmusic2u (Feb 21, 2009)

I too do not like big "city" life. I currently live in the Charleston, SC area and love it - nice weather (year-round), culture & history when you want it, and always voted a top tourist destination as well as "The Most Polite City in America". Y'all are welcome to come any time!


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

I very much would live in Madrid. Beautiful city (and the food is incredible!). But if i were very rich, London.


----------



## Padawan (Aug 27, 2009)

1. Chicago – Architecture & Interior Design
2. Chicago – Art Institute, Lyric Opera, Chicago Symphony Orchestra
3. Chicago – Cuisine and so much more!

I’m still so very homesick. 

Some cities I'd like to visit, but not live are:
Paris
Barcelona
Rome
San Francisco
Atlanta
Hartford
Miami (South Beach)
Boston (2nd visit) 
New York City (2nd visit)


----------



## symphonic-poet (Apr 24, 2008)

I've considered this question a few times, because I have the intention of moving away from my home-town in the next few years. I am considering a couple locations in Canada (my homeland), and a couple overseas. I suppose, to fit the bill, here are my top three choices:

1. Berlin. - I fell in love with this city very quickly upon visiting it. Lots to see, lots to hear, lots of excitement. The enormous downside is that the vast majority of Germany is urban - there is very little preserved wild, which is something that I desire very strongly. Thankfully, the continent of Europe is very accessible once somebody has arrived there. Much moreso than the continent of Canada.

2. Bergen, NO. - I went to visit my family in Norway this past summer, and Bergen felt like home. It was old, traditional, and quaint despite its size (about 200,000 people). Also, it is intimately attached to the environment as best I can tell. I really enjoyed going exploring in the city, and going exploring outside of the city. 

3. Montreal - I have loved this city a great deal, despite its enormity. It has a great music scene, a great personality, and beautiful people. It is likely going to be my home in the future, if only for a temporary time span.

I currently live in a city called Regina, in the province of Saskatchewan. I really enjoy it here, but it is a small city where one can only push themselves so far musically before they need to go elsewhere for growth. I am reaching that threshold. I have an intention to come back though - this is home. It is a beautiful prairie city.


----------



## Enkhbat (Jan 28, 2009)

1. Ulaanbaatar - Mongolia

2. Baganuur - Mongolia
Pure air, nice condition Kherlen river! Wide field! Mix of Urban and Nature. My hometown. 

3. Mahasarakham -Thailand
It's like Baganuur. People are friendly, cheap, safe and comfortable


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

symphonic-poet said:


> 3. Montreal - I have loved this city a great deal, despite its enormity. It has a great music scene, a great personality, and beautiful people. It is likely going to be my home in the future, if only for a temporary time span.
> 
> I currently live in a city called Regina, in the province of Saskatchewan. I really enjoy it here, but it is a small city where one can only push themselves so far musically before they need to go elsewhere for growth. I am reaching that threshold. I have an intention to come back though - this is home. It is a beautiful prairie city.


I'm quite familiar with Canada. How is the cost of living on the outskirts of Montreal? I would very much like to live there someday. The only thing that I don't like or is really holding me back is the long winters, which I heard a pretty bad up there.


----------



## Cortision (Aug 4, 2009)

Andre, I'm glad you like Melbourne, which is where I live - a splendid city. Sydney is a great place too. Shock! Horror! What happened to the famed Sydney-Melbourne rivalry? If you feel the need to renew your acquaintance with Melbourne (And I'm sure you do), why don't you come to the performance of Australia's favourite Symphony/s performed at the MSO? (although it will probably be too mainstream and hackeneyed for one of your wide-ranging tastes).

Three cities I like (Apart from Melbourne and Sydney)

*London*
*Jerusalem*
*Hobart*

Although probably more to visit, than to live in. I would love to visit Europe one day and see Vienna, Salzburg, Paris, Copenhagen, Venice etc. Of which I have seen photos and love the look of.


----------



## danae (Jan 7, 2009)

*Anywhere but here!*

Athens and its surrounding areas used to be a nice place to live, once upon a time. Now they 're burning down our remaining trees... Damn them. Damn all of them.


----------



## chillowack (Jul 16, 2009)

Margaret said:


> When I read the title of the thread I thought to myself if I had to live permanently in any large city I think I'd end up killing myself. It would get me so depressed, death would seem preferable. I watch TV shows filmed in New York City and think, "As much as I'd _love_ to visit there and see those museums and the library and see an opera at the Met, I could *not* live there. I'd end up throwing myself out of my crackerbox apartment window."
> 
> The genie comes to me and I only need one wish:
> 
> ...


Margaret, do you want a roommate?  Your vision is very close to mine. I can't stand big cities, I love nature and peace and quiet and fresh country air, far from the madding crowd. My dream is to live in some country cottage somewhere, and wake up to the sun spilling in through an eastern window that looks out across a meadow, and compose my music and write my novels all day, that's my idea of happiness.

So far in my life, I've lived in the following cities: San Francisco, Los Angeles, Portland, Boston, and Jerusalem. If I had to choose a city, it would be none of these, it would probably be *Amsterdam, Holland*.

But a villa in some rural Tuscan village on a hill is more my speed. With a few animals milling about. And a bicycle.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2009)

danae said:


> *Anywhere but here!*
> 
> Athens and its surrounding areas used to be a nice place to live, once upon a time. Now they 're burning down our remaining trees... Damn them. Damn all of them.


Is that due to the fire?? are they creating a fire break? please take some pics for us if possible


----------

